# Family Rally



## 90860 (May 1, 2005)

There has been talk lately regarding children at Rallies ect.
I am well aware that children have always been welcome.
Nevertheless I was thinking of doing a with children in mind.

Family rally This would be open to all, Those without children would be welcome and be able to join in the fun

What I was thinking was to have a games day (Saturday) in which games / actives could be arranged for children of all ages, 
Have a number of games/ actives starting from 10.30 ish stopping at 1pm for lunch the 2 until 4.
Even have a playstation for the older teenagers to have a knockout game ect
Then I was thinking of having some kind disco starting at 6ish until 9pm then have more suitable music for us old children.

I know a number of people are interested in doing this. 
If I run with this idea I would need help with the organising games and actives, so need to start a committee.

If you are interested in joining and make a Family Friendly Rally 
Or if you think this is a good or poor idea, please let me have your views.
:roll:


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Doubt I would come to the midlands for a weekend rally, however, my local CCC holds a childrens weekend which is great fun for all.
It started with a game of rounders for kids/dads at 1030 until lunch time. After lunch it was kids games including one which got most people very wet. (It was great to watch the older kids helping the younger ones). They then had a kids disco followed by a kids barbeque, and in the evening they had kids bingo. My little one 4 at the time ran from start to finish at about 10pm when he promptly collapsed exhausted but very happy.
Not sure who did the original organising but most of the parents helped throughout the day.
Good luck
Ian


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi John & Carol

Sadly, I reckon judging by the response so far, you could save yourself a fiver!

I'm somewhat incredulous that, despite the furore on kids/no kids threads, you've had so little positive response.

Full marks for trying.
graham

ps we were both teachers in a former life... now we want a quiet life :wink:


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

it's a great offer John & Carol and I appreciate it as a family man with two small children (who incidentally would challenge the teenagers on the playstation knockout (also keen footballers and cricketers (but not near vans!))), however I have to admit to not being the rallying type. I know, probably don't know what I'm missing but it just doesn't appeal I'm afraid but I do appreciate the offer as I can easily imagine how much effort it will take and the spirit in which it is made.


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

I recon we have some Victor Melrews in MHF ! Started to follow the *Children or not* thread by Bertha and got bored. They say don't work with children or animals, perhaps it should be don't camp with children or animals. So which side of the fence do I sit? I would prefer to escape from the grandchildren,why inflect more stress on oneself ?

They also say, don't talk about religion or politics, so here goes! light the blue touch-paper and stand well back! Who approves of the channel 4 programme Root of all Evil, no standing on the fence here for me! out and out atheist thats me and proud of it.

If there's going to be lots of replies perhaps a new thread Root of all Evil


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

*Family rally*

Hi John and Carol

A family rally is a fantastic idea. We're based in Ireland so it is more difficult for us to travel over to the UK for short trips. Maybe it could be organised around one of the many school breaks ie a mid term or one of the weekends over the easter holidays it would make a long journey more feasible for us. We would be delighted to help out with the activities if we are able to attend. We have 4 children 10, 8,5 and 4! We bought our motorhome with the kids in mind, and I must say it's one of the best investments we've made.

I wouldn't get too disappointed with the lack of a quick response, I know days even weeks can go by before I get a free minute to get on line and respond to posts etc. So please don't give up at the first hurdle.

Good luck, keep us posted.

Arizona


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi John

Your idea sounds like a good one, although some folk just don't like the idea of falling in with 'organised'. 
For families with younger children, this is ideal.
Just remember to provide fun for the adults as well. :wink: 

I hope you get support for your idea! We could do with a few more rallies/get togethers on the board. They may be easy to organise, but they are time consuming.......

Sharon


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> recon we have some Victor Melrews in MHF ! Started to follow the Children or not thread by Bertha and got bored. They say don't work with children or animals, perhaps it should be don't camp with children or animals. So which side of the fence do I sit? I would prefer to escape from the grandchildren,why inflect more stress on oneself ?
> 
> They also say, don't talk about religion or politics, so here goes! light the blue touch-paper and stand well back! Who approves of the channel 4 programme Root of all Evil, no standing on the fence here for me! out and out atheist thats me and proud of it.
> 
> If there's going to be lots of replies perhaps a new thread Root of all Evil


Hi guzzijim, i think you're going a little off thread here, this post is all about someones generous offer to try to organise a 'family rally', can't see as your post is particularly relevant to this :?

pete.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

John & Carol, I think its a great idea!

Like us, more and more families are getting motorhomes and we need to bury the old myth that motorhoming is only for the "older" generation. On the continent and in the US, motorhoming is a big thing for families. But us folk in the UK are only just catching on to how good and easy motorhoming is with our families, compared to camping or caravanning. So yes, go for it. If you can organise it when im off duty, we'll gladly come and support you/help and spread the word that motorhoming is for all!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi John & Carol

Just butting in to wish you good luck with the enterprise. It's good to se someone taking a positive attitude and getting on with the job instead of argueing about it!

Not much mileage in us going in for family rallies but best of luck anyway - mind you if the grandkids were on their best behaviour ................?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi John and Carol 

Sounds a great idea, may I suggest you do a poll to see how many would actually attend before you do any hard work.. ?

Cheers


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John and Carol

Well done both of you, I hope your idea gets the support it deserves. If I can help just shout mate, we will try to be available.

Many thanks

Keith


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi johhny & Carol

I've made this one sticky for a while.

Had to really or gaspode or ladyj would have soon been on my back :roll: :wink: 

Good luck and heres hoping you get lots of support.

pete.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Arw Pete we aint that bad :lol: I only shout when nobody is listening and Gaspode just echos :roll: 

Hope you manage to get it of the ground John


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hi John and Carol

The offer still stands, I would be happy to join in the fun. 

I have a vast store of craft type projects to suit all kids tastes, ages 3-10ish

Ideas.............. Badge making, paper/pencil crafts,
card craft.
(I would supply the materials)
Things the children can make and take home from the rally.

Along with the games, which I think a great idea but a little too active for me personally, it is sometimes good to have a little quiet time for those less inclined to "get physical" no quips please!!!

All subject to numbers and venue of course.

Angie..............


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Sounds a great idea........ have you any locations in mind ? (subject to support)
cheers mark


----------



## 90860 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All
Thank you for the comments

I have sent PM to all that have offended to help in some way.

Thanks to Pete for sticking this post

I do have 2 places in mind in the Midlands. I will need to contact them regarding the rally field and RV, cost, etc. 

I am going to let it run for a week to see the response.

Please continue with your feed back, this way I know what people are looking for.
If you do not want to add your post please PM me.

( i was looking to add a poll however not sure how to do it ... I will keep looking)


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We are out of touch with looking after children [ own 'children' are well into their 30's ] but depending on any proposed dates & and venue within fairly easy radius we could prob arrange to have our 2 grandchildren for a complete weekend & attend your brilliant suggestion of a 'family' rally - put us down as "provisionally attending" subject to the above.
Cheers
vic & Sylvia


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi John and Carol


I think the Daughter-in-law could be persuaded to part with her children for a weekend, depending on dates and location.
We joined a local rally club last year just to take the grandchildren and you can get some bargain weekends.
Don't know what location you were thinking of , have you thought about Riverside Caravan Park Stratford, they have a massive rally field, but i don't know prices.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

good luck with the venture, would join in but a few draw backs.
1. still looking for motorhome  
2. Grandchildren only babes so not old enough to join in even if we had one  
3. possibly at present a victor -ie meldrew -(me) as i work with children, can't wait for retirement. when i will miss the little treasures
confident that in a couple of years time i will be at the front of the queue to join the rally, perhaps I could run the first aid tent :roll: 
sue


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi John & Carol,

Brilliant idea,no children i'm afraid so can't join you in this.

If i can help you with anything at all just pm me.

Good luck................


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

hymmi said:


> Hi John & Carol,
> 
> Brilliant idea,no children i'm afraid so can't join you in this.
> 
> ...


I dont know how John and everyone else feels, but surely we wouldn't rule out attendee's just because they dont have kids or grandkids to bring along. If someone wants to help out, surely they should be welcomed?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

John I have added a poll on your behalf just asking for numbers interested, this isnt a obligation just trying to find out if enough people interested in Johns sterling idea


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Thanks* Peejay, * sorry, guilty as charged sir, will try and keep to the straight and narrow from now on..
Trying hard to not go off topic here, site statistics say we have 8000 plus members.
I see *Nuke* has set up a poll, so far 4 votes, 1yes, 3no

Question, are all of these members in theory able to vote and attend? or is it paid up members only (how many's that).
Are we now into the to the subscribing members only era or has it not come into effect yet or has that been postponed?

Think I ought to say good idea *johnnlove * I've not been trying to sabotage your venture, just have a theory that the majority of motorhomers are retired and a bit Victor Meldrew-ish. Suppose a bit like me!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Question, are all of these members in theory able to vote and attend? or is it paid up members only (how many's that).


Yes all members can attend, subscribers will pay £1 less per night than standard members



> Are we now into the to the subscribing members only era or has it not come into effect yet or has that been postponed?


Mandatory subs come into effect on 31st January 2006


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

I think it's a great idea Johnnylove, I am sure that there will be lots of support for it .

If we are able to attend (work committments) we will.

My wife does face painting and is very good at it, she says that she will do that if we can attend. 

Sounds as though the kids would love the whole weekend.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

You have our full support and we will gladly attend, we are more than happy to roll our sleeves up and muck in where needed!    

Regards M&D


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

John & Carol ............ willing to help in any way i can , also know of a couple of decent sites in the midlands if you require any suggestions........cheers Mark :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

johnnylove said:


> There has been talk lately regarding children at Rallies ect.
> I am well aware that children have always been welcome.
> Nevertheless I was thinking of doing a with children in mind.
> 
> ...


Hi John and Carol,
Firstly thanls for the support on the kids issue.We would be delighted to attend the FAMILY rally,We would help with food or anyway we can the ideas you have put forward so far sound great,especially the playstation knockout discos maybe a kids kareoke to might be good.Sporty events would be good ,the sporty events seem to be popular , With weather in mind and if theres inside facilities if the weather isnt to good maybe indoor sports would be good..If all else fails get the kids doing a sponsored mh wash for charity.Adults a quiz we have a few dvd games for that ( one being who wants to be a millionare latest edition) and a few others we have.
Dave and Sue


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Don't understand the Victor Meldrew references. Is it only retired SAGA louts who are motorhomers? When my 2 were young the motorhome was the best type of holiday for us. We could run to our schedule and no one elses i.e holiday reps etc. They are now in their teens and have always been very active in the Scouts and Guides.
My youngest daughter (15) is very good at organising games. If you have a firmer idea of a date I will look in our diaries.
May I suggest trying some of the Scout county campsites they generally have the sort of facilities you may need and in some cases could provide properly trained and approved staff for such things as climbing canoeing and sailing.
Heres a starter for you for Staffordshire.
And you would be amazed how many youngsters enjoy a good old fashioned campfire.
http://www.staffordshirescouting.org/activitiesfm.htm

I wish you every success.


----------



## kazbill (May 10, 2005)

Hi John and Carol,

I think it's a great idea. We would certainly be willing to come on a family rally depending on which weekend and location, although we don't mind travelling if its not north scotland or south devon! :lol: 

Karen


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I think it's a very good idea.

It's a long time since our children came away with us, but our 6 year old grandson loves the van, and his 18 month old brother is showing a good deal of interest



Andrew


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi John & Carol

A great idea, we will definitely try to come along. We were involved in a childrens Fun Day at our local community centre, the kids had a great time, so much so that the adults wanted to join in. They seemed to enjoy themselves more than the kids. The following year we advertised the Kids Fun Day again and the adults objected as they were not being catered for. We now hold a Family Fun Day for adults and children and it has become a well supported event. Good luck in your venture I am sure it will be a success


----------



## 97324 (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree on the age thing,we have only been doing motorhomeing for a mounth,we are just 40 the both of us and have children 23 19 one is iraq army other is working algarve,and lastly our little baby whose 8.
And we have read most motorhome magazine,and i find most our aimed at old people who have retired ect.
my view as narrow as it is,is that when u get 65 u do alot gardening and maybe see the world in a campervan.
but to be honest i didnt think motorhomeing to be related to old people,until i started reading magazine's,and seeing the amount that complain about just about anything and 80 per cent that buy the mag are 65 ect.

ps this is no dig at being old as we all get there in the end,and the most helpful people on this site i have found to b older than me.maybe we should do a polll to see how many that use this site have children? but if there was a rally for families near our area we would go to it.


----------



## 96180 (Aug 31, 2005)

Would love to come but wopuld depend on where in the midlands it was being held as could be rather far from Scarborough!
let us know when you have a firmer idea of when and where and if i can make it I would certainly offer assistance - Pretty good with allsorts of kids activities after being in chidcare for 16 years and a cub leader for 9! :roll: MUST BE MAD :wink:


----------



## talbot28 (Jan 24, 2006)

hi all 
if it`s in the midlands and we are not busy I can help out on the disco side,My friend and myself run a mobile disco.


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Count us in*

Great idea we will be there depending on the dates.

If we can make it we will help out where needed.

  

Bryan and Rosemary

(The Snails


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Johnnylove

Do you have a date for this yet please??

Sharon


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Is johnnylove still with us?
It's just that he hasn't posted since 17/01

I hope he is cos' this rally was a great idea.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, if he isn't with us anymore, I am sure that with all the support this post has received, there would be someone who could take responsibility for organising it.
In fact, I am sure that if we had two or three, it would be well supported - judging by the number of replies of offers of help.

Sharon


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

*If* Johnny Love is no longer with the site i would be willing to step in ( any help appreciated ) and organize something , never done anything like this before but the response seems to good to let it fail

Cheers Mark


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Has anybody got a contact number for John & Carol ? They have my mobile number but I dont seem to have theres


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I have e.mailed Johnnylove but had no reply as yet I have a feeling he may have computer problems.

QE2 would you like to start making enquiries regarding a family rally somewhere, if you could find a venue and a date making sure it is not the same time as any of the other rallys we have running, and keep the cost down if possilbe. Jean and I will help you out all we can.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Id offered our help... dates permitting (shift worker).


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

pessed yes button noe looking forward to event


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

As Johnnylove seems to have vanished would anybody else like to take on setting up a Family Rally?. By setting up I mean finding a site for the rally and 
organising it all. Hymmi Jean and I would give you a hand to sort it out just let us know if you would like to have a got at it. Thanks.

Jac


----------



## talbot28 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi all
I am a novice to motorhomes and never been to a rally, BUT i am willing to have a bash with a bit of support.
I have a possible venue at my local riding for the disabled centre for which i am a trustee, it is located just off the A50 (Scropton)between Derby and Stoke.
Facilities, there is approx a 5 acre field , two showers, meeting room,toilets including disabled,I can provide a disco for the Saturday night if you wish, there is a bbq that we can use. 
If u would like me to look in to this i can contact the centre manager to see when we can use the centre.

Regards Alan


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alan,

Thanks for offering to set up a rally,this sounds a perfect venue........please find out some details cost etc.,have a look at the rallies already organised at the bottom of home page so you can choose a date around these.

I will send you a PM(private message)and we will help you sort it.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

hymmi said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> I will send you a PM(private message)and we will help you sort it.


You won't.  
You'll have to e-mail unless Alan becomes a member in the meantime.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Gillian,well spotted  didn't notice Alan wasn't a subscriber.......


----------

